# [EVDL] Odd EV manual - Battronic Truck



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

While shoveling out, umm, cleaning my office, I found a great big old 
manual for a "Battronic Truck". Looks like a small step van. The 
manual has operating, maintenance, and some parts diagrams.
Anyone interested?

-- 
--
John G. Lussmyer mailto:[email protected]
Electric Vehicle Battery Monitoring Systems, http://www.CasaDelGato.com


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> James Massey wrote:
> > At 10:04 AM 13/10/09, John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> >
> >> While shoveling out, umm, cleaning my office, I found a great big old
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

John,
if you can't find a taker with an actual Battronic Truck that would 
benefit more, I can recommend the following two options as recipients 
for the manual.

1) The Boyertown Museum (Pennsylvania) of Vehicles of Historic Interest. 
They have a small Battronic delivery van in their collection. I can 
provide contact information. They may already have this manual in their 
collection, as the museum sits in the original Battronic plant.

2) As Historian for the EAA, and maintaining a significant Web site of 
historic information about EVs, I would be pleased to accept the manual, 
scan it, and add it to my on-line history materials. (No commitments on 
when it will get done.)

Darryl McMahon

==================


> "John G. Lussmyer" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> While shoveling out, umm, cleaning my office, I found a great big old
> manual for a "Battronic Truck". Looks like a small step van. The
> ...


----------

